# ID help please?



## Sod (Jan 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what type of Crypt this is?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

looks like Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like Mi Oya to me, too. Oliver Knott has some gorgeous pictures of that plant on his pbase site. He says the leaves get to be 25 centimeters long. The picture, below, is from Oliver's 5,400 liter (1,428 gallon) tank.


----------



## Sod (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like it to me also.
Thanks


----------

